# Sine bar/plate "angle" gage blocks; looking for some additional info



## keeena (Dec 13, 2022)

I've had these gage blocks for a year or two as part an auction lot (they were in a tool chest/box I bought). They are a set of gage blocks with specific dimensions to achieve whole angles on a 5" sine bar/plate...basically they are cheater blocks so you don't have to do the math and then stack a set of typical gage blocks. Most of them cover 2 angles by having a slightly different lengths depending on orientation/axis; a couple cover 3 different angles.

Now that I can use them (_recently bought my first sine bar/vise_): I'm curious to learn a little more about them. How common are these and is there a specific name for them? I have never seen anything like them. I've searched for descriptions like "gage blocks for sine..." but I only find traditional gage blocks or the blocks with the physical angle geometry.


----------



## Nutfarmer (Dec 13, 2022)

Probably shop made. They sure look nicely done and are a great idea


----------



## keeena (Dec 13, 2022)

I considered that, but the way the angle markings are done (specifically: the darkening/bluing) made me lean towards manufactured. You certainly could be right though - no makers mark anywhere and the non-dimension side is very unfinished (not quite mill scale though)


----------



## francist (Dec 13, 2022)

Numbers are all off kilter in one way or another and not spaced nicely in the recess, I’d go with the ‘shop made’ suggestion as well.


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 13, 2022)

Only rules you have to remember ......
The angle of the dangle is equal to or less than the heat of the meat .
The siney of the hiney is always greater than the mass of the a$$ .

This was taught in apprentice class year one . ( If I remember correctly )


----------



## benmychree (Dec 13, 2022)

Very nice, would save a lot of wear and tear on the gage block sets.  Off kilter numbering?  the shop likely did not have a pantograph engraver.


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 13, 2022)

What a great idea!  I've never heard of them, but it makes such good sense.  

They don't even have to be gauge block accurate;  within a half thou for most angles is quite close enough for many circumstances.


----------



## Bone Head (Dec 13, 2022)

I'll believe shop made; our tool department made a set for Q.C. inspection and another for me as calibration tech.  Was real handy.  I got curious and looked on Starret's website; nothing there.  You would think they would offer something.


----------

